# Delivery happens in Ambulance



## JODIHAYES (Sep 18, 2008)

we provided antepartum care for a patient, but the delivery of the baby happened in the ambulance and my provider delivered the placenta. Can I still use the global CPT? What about diagnosis? Or do I need to split everything up? Not sure what to do! Help!


----------



## jek521 (Oct 6, 2008)

I suggest billing the global antepartum code, delivery of the placenta, and postpartum (when the patient returns to the office).


----------

